# Screwdriver's White Widow grow



## screwdriver (Jul 5, 2007)

Well Ive read good stuff about white widow so I thought I'd give a couple seeds a try. I'm hoping for a female.

The cabinet is 45 x 45 x 120cm for flower and a little less height for veg which sits directly above. I veg under 70w mh, flower 150hps.
Soil is reused over and over, so who knows whats actually in it. I throw in a little blood, bone, gauno, fish fert, 3 phosphate, potash, perlite alfalfa......Whatever I feel like at that time.

On with the show.....

Imagine a picture of a breeder pack of white widow seeds.

Imagine a picture of a seed with tap root showing.

I like to germinate with a paper towel in a glass. I remember in first grade germinating a seed this way. It makes me feel like I am contributing to this seeds survival. In two or three days you get a tap root. Then I drop it in some of my soil and in three or four days you get plants.

Imagine a picture of two little plants.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, i'm stoned so my imagination is working great. From what i can imagine, they're looking good! lol. But it sounds like you have everything all set and under control, i look forward to seeing some pictures sometime in your grow, thanks for sharing your grow with us! I take it it's not your first grow being as you said you reuse soil. Anyways good luck with it all bro and take care!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 6, 2007)

You don't have to use your imagination now.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

nice grow show so far..keep us updated.
goodluck


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

lookin sweet man!! and that mix you made for the spent soil, dead on.. thats perfect man.. they should looooooove that


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks wonderful! Good luck.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Yup, just how i imagined LOL. Pretty and doing excellent!!! Keep up the good work man. Keep us updated too =) I look forward to seeing these flower 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. I'll send positive thoughts your way.

I'm limited in space so I look for a keeper. Right now its the BBxNL, a DP Blueberry went hermie and am still undecided (most likely to go). 

Only 18 days of knowing her, I bent her over.:hubba:  This time I'm doing a quarter twist at each node to keep each pair horizontal. I also screwed up the first bend, kinked. No big whoop, it will end up with a big ugly knot instead of a nice curve. Also topped at fifth or sixth node on both. I'm going to be taking some cuttings from both so I can get them into flower.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking great dude.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks SmokinMom.

Here's the latest pics of them. I dont know exactly how old, but it is around 27 days of veg. Just noticed a preflower. It looks female, but no hairs yet. (One on left)
Trying to fight off the yellow. Topped dressed with my blood, bone, potash, lime and Bti (fighting gnats and winning) Using fish fert water. You can see how I bent the stem, but the nodes are level. Still no preflowers. We will be having a tea party shortly.

View attachment 29012


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

nice plants dude but that one if
its still tilled to the side like that
i would tie that to something or tape
it but other than that all ur plants
look good dude hope ya get a good
smoke from that dude

take care

peace.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Birdman, not sure what you mean other than its tilted maybe. Its supposed to be.  I did kink the stem but not bad enough to need support. 

Here's my preflower:  Male or Female ?




And a better shot of the twist.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 13, 2007)

My first WW preflower turned out to be male so I will keep him as long as I can to get pollen.  I also took some cuttings, but those soon will be culled.
These are my LSTed WW. I just took one cutting. This one hasn't showed any preflowers so I am holding out hope.
View attachment 29364
View attachment 29365


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 14, 2007)

right on looking good bro. have u switched to 12/12 or no? if you did how long you been on it? if not that might be why you dont got preflowers yet


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello and thanks for stopping by.
I apologize to everyone for not putting more detail in posts. I'm going to put more effort to this log.

The first WW to show was a male. I trimmed off the lower nodes to propagate and then a couple more to make him more manageable. In flower for 5 days.
View attachment 29407


Here is the second WW. Still no signs of sex. I kept them at 20/4 then went to 12/12 5 days ago. I'm flowering in my veg chamber under a 70w MH. My flower chamber is full at the moment. Something I had handy was some foil tape so I put across the soil to hold up the lower leaves. I don't like them laying in the soil and it reflects light up and sticky side will trap gnats that remain around.
View attachment 29406
View attachment 29405

We had our alfalfa tea party and boy did it smell. I was sweating the whole time it was brewing and had to cover the return air vent to keep it from the rest of the house.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 15, 2007)

*Good grow, screwdriver.*

Lookin great so far - keep it up. Pic's are good.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

OH-Boy,
 It's like starting another book to read, only with these you get pics and the fun of knowing someone is going to get a trip to another planet, LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Pot Belly.  King, I can't read a book with out pictures. 

Here's the little girl. The mother hasn't shown signs of herself. This cutting is from the the fourth or fifth node. The lower nodes got so big after I bent her that I hated to take such a big future site. When those hormones kick in after stress that node explodes. I love bending them in the short time I know them its a better high knowing of your involvement.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I just got confirmation that I got a female.

This is a good thing. One seed turned out to be male, good looking, but not my type. I'm getting White Widow pollen and excited. I believe pollen can survive and be viable for quite some time.....years.... Blueberry x NL pollen was harvested 10/06. Was used at 07/07 and got viable seeds. I'll use it again on this WW female, maybe get 20-30 seeds. That would make the pollen I got 14months old when I use it.  No proof, but I saw thing on education channel about finding viable seeds and pollen in the pyramids. I could be stoned it was a long time ago. I'll get some seeds from a beauty of a plant, my Blueberry x NL(_VI_), that I keep elsewhere in the same cabinet. I'll get a good variety of seeds that I can't plant, but I can do it for fun. Here's my little collection.
View attachment 29632


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool !!


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

damn dude .. good looking plants ...i wish i can grow like that...my friggin plants dried out


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello Brothers, thanks for stopping in.
kriz1199, the best way I found to keep them from drying out is to water. .
Try and try again. Thinking you can is better than wishing. 

This is my first White Widow male. He is 11 days into flower and showing more balls. He's with my girls right now and I'm looking for a better home. I see him as a little stretchy and hope that is because of the bad placement under light. He has all ready grown past the light twice and has stretched far more than the female. I cut off the eight lower node sites to give me just four sites at the top. I still have him in the small red container and growing straight up. It looks like it would be fun to LST a male or leave him go full term.




At 11 days of flower and I still only have two preflowers. Atleast no balls found yet. I also took one cutting of her and is doing fine as far as I can tell. I'm hoping in another two weeks to get them under the HPS.




I need more space!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful plants.  i am also using cfs light and mine dont seem to be progressing as fast as yours. Of the five, the largest is only eight inches.  it is very compact and i beleive i saw the first preflower today on it.  how far from the light do your plants sit? Beautiful plants, cant wait to see them flower for you.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 24, 2007)

tcbud, I only use CFLs to propagate or occasionally supplement my flower chamber. I veg under a 70 MH then move to a 150 HPS for flower. I would attribute the difference in look to different growing style and for size....I dont know why my girls grew so fast compared to past it has also surprised me. The male showed first, but the female didn't show until the 9th node. I forget how many days till showed, but its up there if you count the days. I try to get about three inches, but thats only a small bud everything else gets alot further away. This grow I am backup due to timing and huge overgrow so started flowering under the 70MH. Huge overgrow? :giggle: 4 plants compared to one or two.



I was looking at my girls and one guy last night right as the light came on and saw one of the balls opening. :woohoo: 
Then I thought :holysheep: I got to get him out of here.
So I moved him under my CFLs where I have the timer at 24/0. Now I just have to remember to move him into a dark area.

My cutting wasn't doing very good so quickly got another. Not everything in my eden works. Crossing fingers.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's my stretchy white widower and a little bit of pollen. I took him out of my girls room and put him in the shower with a CFL. Every morning I watch the flowers begin to open and I beat him on some glass. Don't know how long it will last. My methods appear to be pretty crude compared to others. I have to sit down and look at the timing of my BBxNL to see when to introduce the two.




These are my cuttings. I need to pick out a name for them. The one on the right I thought to be dead so I ripped the pellet in half. What did I see, but a root looking back at me. I quickly bundled it up and put back before anybody noticed. That was a couple of days ago. Now you can see two itty bitty roots sticking thru the mesh. The other is still just there.



And the mother widow 17 days into flower (I think). I'll give her another ten days before I'll give her some pollen from my BBxNL. The pollen will be about 10 months old at that point. This is the best part of growing. When you just begin to get buddage. You know your flowering now you can start to things happen.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 27, 2007)

Great going, what did you do to collect the pollen??? I want to do that also on my next grow. I wont need to buy seeds for a while if i make my own. Im gonna do a few cross breeding aswell. Keep up the good work. Happy growing


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks BluntFullOfKush. My method is very crude compared to how "it is suposed to be done". So...clean a piece of glass and get my credit card out. I hold the glass under him like picture then tip him over the glass and spank him. This time I think half the pollen missed the glass and half the pollen I inhaled. The rest of it landed on the glass with a few bananas. Separate and pile. Put in vial. With a piece of silica. This was the third morning I did that. 






I do this in the morning hour....That's when I see the pods opening the most. They open all day though. As for storage....They sit in a box in the bottom drawer of my extra desk that rarely gets opened and the temp is fairly constant.
Maybe none of this will work, but I'm having fun while it lasts. Can't wait to use it in a week or so.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Next in line is my soil. This is what I have at my disposal.


I am putting two TBSP of Lime, 2 tsp of blood, bone and epsom plus. Throw in some mycorrhizal fungi and a little water with some molasses and liquid iron. A little perlite to make it look pretty.

The ugly cutting showed some roots out of the mesh so I planted her and naming her, Esther.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 2, 2007)

Esther is doing good. A little hot the cabinet where she is currently and under a CFL.


Here's the mother in flower for about 23 days.




So I decided to introduce her to some pollen. I only did a couple of sites and hope to get twenty or so seeds from each cross. The white tie wrap is where I put WW pollen and the pink tie wrap is my BB x NL pollen from 10/06. I just dip a qtip in pollen very little is needed and then as I put it on the bud I make a buzzing noise to fool the plant into thinking a bee is doing it. :hubba:



I guess you can't see the pink tie wrap so just image it wrapped around another branch.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 2, 2007)

:watchplant: Lookin Good, I started a WW 12 days ago. Hope mine turn out that good.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is Esther. The one on the right came back from the dead. I'll begin to help her again. I know I've been abusing her, but we are almost back in the real veg chamber.


This is my White Widow mother in flower for 27 days. 


Here is where I pollenated.



You can see the hairs turning with the new WW x WW, but the BB x NL pollenated bud the hairs haven't turned (pink tie wrap). This makes it about 10 months old. I redid the bud with a more visible amount of pollen on q-tip.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

Everything is looking great SD. Making crosses sure is fun huh? I need a male right now, hope something shows balls soon.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 6, 2007)

Someday I would like to be able to focus on a nice male. Please, I know. A nice tight internode and a huge, fat bud at the top. A little more concentration and putting him under HPS. I think it would be a healthier plant and not stressing under a weak CFL and the pollen would probably be more viable.
Its all good in the end, but I wouldn't smoke a male thats gross.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got Esther into her new digs. I trimmed all of the heat abuse from her to make her presentable. She has another 30 days to flourish in veg.


A nice little bud shot of the mother white widow, the mother in flower for 33 days.



And I got new seeds on the way. WW x WW :hubba: 


The other cross I tried with my old BB x NL pollen did come out nearly this obvious, maybe got a couple seeds only.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 17, 2007)

The next generation, Esther, is coming along nicely. Top dressed with blood, bone, E plus, lime. Put on some clear zyme. Its for ponds, but its beneficial bacteria used to break down organic material. That's what I want to do.



The mother, in for 38 days. I forgot to mention she smells of pumpkin. 



The WW x WW 16 days after conception or whatever its called.



Here's a bud shot.





I couldn't figure out how to get just the pic from there to here. Sorry.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2007)

Your pumpkin mother looks like the bomb.


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Brother. Maybe I was impaired earlier, but as I moved her bud I got this strong image of a pumpkin with top cut off and I'm smelling it. I still laugh when I think about it. It felt so real.
Her seeds are beginning to show. I got sloppy and the bud site just below looks like theres a couple seeds. The 10 month old pollen from BB x NL doesn't look like it gave me very many seeds if any.


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 5, 2007)

Quick update.

Esther







And the new cuttings I'll call, Ruth.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 5, 2007)

great grow man, well managed dude.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 6, 2007)

very nice grow. keep up the good buds.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 6, 2007)

Its looking good man, keep it up!! there looking great


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Esther started out very slow and I had given one up for dead. Now, she is beaming.  Timing, which is a huge factor for me, has been perfect this round.  Going to harvest shortly since I got about 10% amber.




I still smell a hint of pumpkin, but nothing else. I seem to have run into many that have had minimal odor. I really just need the carbon filter for the fish fertilizer I use.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

Got some nice nugs on her dude...great training on it. :aok:


----------



## medicore (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah very good, those are some fat buds.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 6, 2007)

how many watts/lumens have you on them?


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 6, 2007)

This mother started flower under a 70w MH then moved to the 150w HPS.
Usually I flower under HPS, veg under MH and root cuttings under CFL.


----------



## Witness (Sep 6, 2007)

lookin great=)


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 7, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> This mother started flower under a 70w MH then moved to the 150w HPS.
> Usually I flower under HPS, veg under MH and root cuttings under CFL.


that`s a great system to work with man, i do the same although the MH is 400w aswell as the HPS.


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 9, 2007)

I decided to harvest the mother at about 15% amber. She is now cut up and in my computer box. Very dense nuggets with trics everywhere. I kept any leaf with a tric on it this time so I could try out some canna oil.

At the same time  I put Esther in too flower.



And i am still waiting for Ruth to root.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2007)

*Congrats on the harvest mang. :aok:  Be sure to give us a smoke report when she is all dry and cured.  *


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 13, 2007)

My mother white widow is still drying in my box. I did get into the WWxWW pollinated buds and found about 50 seeds. I'm another week out before she is dry enough to smoke. I have to put box in corner to stop drooling. 



Ruth is doing great. The left one perked up last night and the one on the right has never really looked to stressed. I still don't see roots, but I think they are coming soon.



Esther has been in 12/12 for 5 days and noticeable stretch is occurring. I top dressed her with some cottonseed meal (6-1-1) and giving some fish water.





TBG, I'm working on vocabulary and hope to write one up.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 13, 2007)

they looking nice screwdriver, i orded my WW and others to day maybe we can do a journal 2geather call it the WW thread LOL jus high and excited bout the seed LOL. Great growing  how tall are these here??


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like we need a white widow section with as many people doing them. I'm excited to be able to see so many different people growing them here. Currently Esther is about 40cm and plenty of room to grow.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking good!

BTW, your Blueberry x NL strain report was great!


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 15, 2007)

This is what I do....I forget things....Alot

When I talk to Ruth I take the plastic cup off her. I just get done talking to her and said that I would be right back to put her dome on. I don't come back until morning and I see her sad. (Left side) 



I gave some water and put the dome on. You have to be cruel to be kind.



I went ahead and transplanted her into her new home but, I'll keep the dome on her.



Left side, when I transplanted, her pellet fell apart. I did see a couple of roots. The right side had roots coming out of the pellet in six days. 
Very happy with her so far. Easy to propagate. Be smoking the mother soon.


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 22, 2007)

A gift came to me in the form of a 250w hps light. I have some reservations about using it because I think it may have been overboard for my little cabinet. About 2.25 sqft. I know my 150w was the perfect size. It was a gift and thought I would give it a try.
Took out the 150w, one of the Ruth's, made a new flower cab with stuff in my garage then gave it to my girlfriend and her husband.:hubba:  New growers now.
Wait a minute!!!!! She's a girl and a friend. That's all.

Now I need sunglasses just to look at her in the light. It is very bright. Bad news is that I need to get a new 4" vortex because current fan not pulling enough cfm to cool. Temps running too high.

Esther is in flower for 14 days and I'm watching her in the middle of her stretch. Now she has a 250w above her.



Here is the weaker Ruth that I kept. Got plenty of time to focus on her and get her healthy enough for new cuttings and flower.


----------



## tokenblunts (Sep 22, 2007)

great handling and good luck with ruth


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm battling heat in my flower cab, 40c. Veg cabinet just above is running high also. The flower cab doesn't feel that warm when I stick my hand under the light and no sign of heat stress so it might just be the placement of my thermometer. The veg cab is all the radiant heat from below. I made a new carbon scrubber and put it between the cabinets.

Here is Esther at day 18. Topped dressed with little blood, more guano, plus and lime.




And Ruth,


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 27, 2007)

good looking lady`s there man, princess`s soon to be queens...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job SD!


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Esther is in flower for about 24 days. Shes doing great with no ill effects from my new light. Temps are running under 33c near the top of cabinet away from direct light as best as I could find. Temps are around 30c at the soil level. It just doesn't feel too hot in there so I think that area is good enough for me.




Ruth, however, ain't doing great. I had two Big Bud that took a hit from the heat below. The big buds were a little farther along and I think the roots burned sitting right over the light. The temps in veg were about 44c. Where they sat, above the light, must have been really hot. Got my new scrubber in place which sits over the light. Temps are now 33c.
Ruth seems to be on a slow decline. She is continuing to be stressed from something. The soil is still wet two days after watering so she isn't progressing how she should be. Being desperate, I transplanted her into fresh soil and crossed my fingers.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2007)

That is one beautiful bush.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 2, 2007)

24 days and looking that good, your going to have some nice big buds!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 2, 2007)

great happy plants there man, and you should get a nice harvest from them dude...happy days ahead!


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 9, 2007)

Fingers still crossed and beginning to hurt. Ruth looks weak and new growth doesn't look very good. She is growing, that's a good thing, just slow. 



Esther is growing like mad. 31 days. Oops.
Pulling her out I broke her arm. 



I put a drop of water in the crack and quickly zip tied. Its been 3 or 4 days and the only damage I see is on the tip top bud the pistils are shriveled. The rest of the limb still looks healthy. She is dropping her lower fan leaves a little early. I gave her a little triple phos and lime.


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 18, 2007)

Ruth is finally starting to pick up. She is using more water and new growth is looking healthy. I think I'll have tea with her in a few days.



At day 40.
Esther's limb that was broken looks completely healed. This is the top of the bud from that limb. The only difference I see is the size and shape of the pistils and that is only in that area. The rest of the limb looks normal..



Here is a burnt top on one of the buds. It wasn't the closest to the light. New growth is squirting out the side.



Gave her a little gauno and cottonseed meal.



I think the blue line is from the flash. (below)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 18, 2007)

Man, I haven't been on here in awhile and it is nice to see some new members on here growing with such success. Keep up the growing.

Rockydog out.


----------



## simo123 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Hey SD Wicked Grow! I Read The Hole Journal  Keep Up The Great Work Mate   *


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice work,

   I think that I ought to tell you I am impressed with your devotion to doing the repairs on her broke arm. Looks like you set the arm very well, though I would have liked seeing you use a bit of parafin to further protect the wound from an assortment of opportunistic diseases. Still well done indeed, and the good care is showing in those sweet pics.
Thanks for sharing and show us some more, we love it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for stopping in.

I didn't know about the parafin? I'm going to research it. Crossing fingers worked:woohoo:  Because of the water line in front when I remove her the limbs are top heavy and catch on things. Just letting her grow freestyle, I'll do some LST on my new girl since it looks like she'll survive.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah,
   You know who taught me about LST was BombBudPuffa, I think he really has it down to a fine art. You might want to ask him a bit about it. In some of my younger days I did grafting with different types of cuts and thread and parafin. Got to be careful to not get it inside of the wound as it is designed as an outer protector. You can find plain parafin at any hobby store and I hear that they now have a type that is treated with an antiseptic of some sort that promotes growth of scar tissue for the wound. Got to read up on it some more myself.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 18, 2007)

King, I was thinking of ear plug wax for swimming.

I was just looking at Ruth and I could see that she wanted my to touch her.


She has three main branches. So my technique is to pinch, roll in between each node. This is "LOW" stress, so when I tie her down she still has enough to resist the tie. I've laid them down with kinking and splitting the stem and they still grow. I like the shape of the stem when they have a smooth curve instead of a knarley knot.
Where I actually bend the stem, I will roll a little more between my fingers too soften so she bends smooth.





This time I am using this green plastic coated wire because it was handy. Now she is bent into three directions.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 19, 2007)

super cool... would love to see you do a tutorial or a write up on how to do LST.  Your plants are looking great!! I cant wait to get some of my whites in.


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello md.apothecary. I haven't run across many tutorials on LST and would be interested in seeing some myself. Putting that on a To-Do list.

After a few hours of light she bends up and the race begins.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Hello md.apothecary. I haven't run across many tutorials on LST and would be interested in seeing some myself.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147230&posted=1#post147230
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2715&highlight=training
Was in the growing resource sticky


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 19, 2007)

i must have missed it in the sticky... but i guess im still confused, however i will post it there. Thanks!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 19, 2007)

looks like you got  a lil` burn there Screwdriver.
how old is the one you`re LST`ing?
i think me and esther would make a great couple:hubba: she`s one fine lady.


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 22, 2007)

Heres how not to LST. Started as normal.





Too much, even though I didn't think so. 



shuggy4105, I think I cooked the roots with my flower cab light. Maybe soil ??? I reuse the soil haven't had any other problems. Tossed the whole thing just in case.
She's at 44 days. I know she should be a freaking bush by now. It seems I have been playing with her too long and forgot about my schedule. She's is too far gone to get a good harvest, but I'll follow her to the end.

Esther, she's taken. I have gotten to know her the last three months and I think I'm going to pop the question. I'm waiting for her to turn a little amber.:hubba:


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 23, 2007)

:holysheep:  incredible... I am ALWAYS fascinated by seeing peoples pictures of their flowering plants, it's just so amazing! They always look so awesome! Very nice!!


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks md, Esther has done good from the beginning and my little Ruth has been growing too slow so she won't be producing much. Have to get a back up plan in place for my flower chamber.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2007)

SD, did you say you re-use the soil, like from previous grows?


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 24, 2007)

Too cheap to buy new soil with each new crop. The way I cycle the soil is to have three buckets. First bucket is where the used soil, root ball, and stems start of. Stems are cut up as small as I can cut them up. Second bucket is where the fan leaves are put during harvest. Third bucket is ready to use soil.
In all the buckets there is already some soil from previous grows. I cycle the soil from bucket to bucket as everything is breaking down. I also add some clearzyme in the first and second buckets. I add water or fish fertilizer and keep moist not wet and stir every couple of days. When I cant recognize the leaves or stems in the bucket it gets moved to the next bucket in line. In the third bucket is where I mix nutes for the new crop and check to see if more perlite is need.
I'm starting to use worms but haven't incorporated them into the my mix method.


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 26, 2007)

A little update on Ruth. She appears to be getting stronger and is taking up water quicker. It's hard to give up on her when she keeps on trying to live. So I'll continue to trainer her.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 26, 2007)

i feel for her man...not sure if i`d waste the time though


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 27, 2007)

Yikes! She looks unhappy !


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 27, 2007)

Ruth just might surprise you...the little underdog that she is...she does look like she's trying real hard, SD!!


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 30, 2007)

shuggy, with nothing else at the moment....waste not want not.:confused2:
Mr.Unsleep, I know. 
Rdrose, she is trying.

She is starting to look better even though I'm putting her thru even more.
She reaches for the light.


I tie her down.



Side shoots are coming out....slowly. Her new growth looks healthy.



I harvested one Esther


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

she gon pull through for you jus watch. Kepp giveing her the love you ben giveing and it will pau off


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

you should get some superthrive for her, it'll help and its cheap, plus its organic with vitamin b-12

p.s. you ghetto pc made me laugh lol thats cool, whats on top of it?


----------



## screwdriver (Oct 31, 2007)

Blunt, can't wait to reap what I have sown it will just take a little longer.
Dank, I forgot about my Super thrive. I'll put a drop in her water. I assume by on top you mean the hygrometer. In the DIY section there is more detail. It works great.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

ohhhh, either i was too stoned, yeah that seems like it, i couldnt tell what it was, albiet i looked at it @ 4:30 this mornin lol


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

Partially harvested the other Esther due to time constraints. I put some under water to try the water method straight from harvest. The last water cure turned out ok. The benefit was no smell but, the after taste was bad with a pipe.




And gave Ruth a shot of superthrive with her water today.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

she'll love it, theres a section in the curing department where me and someone else posted about this, the lids should be off, and water changed daily, done for about a week, i also rotate the buds  like just roll it over like a log 
however i cant remember if this method works better with dried buds or fresh


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

I changed the water and it looked clear. No fancy TDS meter just my eyeball. The buds still want to float but, not as much as yesterday. The last time I used dried bud so I thought I'd try it with fresh. The lid isn't really on I'm just using it to weigh down the bud.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

good call, keep it from bobing lol


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's the leaves and stems from Esther in my buckets. Too lazy to cut up anymore right now. I'll get in there and cut it up a little smaller later.


 I forgot about the root balls....... Everything is still in the containers. After I cut up everything I'll throw those things in the buckets too. I'll be adding stuff from my worm condo in a couple of weeks/month?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

heh worm farmer eh? damn i wish i had a place to cultivate castings


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 2, 2007)

Dank,
Don't have a place for them? Here's how much room I give them. 



Here's the next day for the fresh water cure. A little more cloudy today and the smell is still like fresh cut weed.


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 3, 2007)

FYI, if you put a piece of stale bread on the top of the soil, the worms will come up and eat it, they also tend to **** a lot more with this method, and during their horny seasons, mate more too for some reason. It's strange but true....


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

my girl is k.o ing this i want too so bad, plz give up your secret, i know of another way, but that mass cultivate


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 3, 2007)

md., how do you know when its horny season? :hubba:    This is the first time for me. I did it quick and easy to see if it was feasible to continue. I am thinking about a more efficient way to do this. I never planned on just getting the castings from this condo. I want to be able to get just the castings with minimal dirt. Its really like having a new pet that you want to crap all over and you enjoy picking it up.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's Ruth.





Well, the flower cabinet was empty for a couple of days. So I asked for new a baby and came home with a White Widow from the same pack as the Father and Mother (Esther and Ruth). Thought I would keep tabs on her here because she is still part of the family.




Her and a friend (Master Kush) in their new digs.



My fresh water cure still in progress. Changed water again. The smell was of fresh cut weed until the water was emptied then came out a really skunky smell. The water was cleaner than the previous day.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds like your coming to end on that water cure, cool! have fun with that master kush, i've already been there and that @#$# is dank. it was the wierdest high ever, anyway hows that plant that was almost dead? hows the superthrive doin she pullin out or what? oh yeah is that ruth?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

there look good screw. how long do you gotts keep it in the warter b4 you let it dry??


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Dank,  something in my flower cab is starting to smell. I believe it is the master kush  and yes that is Ruth still alive.
BFOK, I'm winging it right now....It's been 5 days so far and the water is still getting cloudy. I'll go another day or two. Shouldn't need to go more than seven. Then to dry.
So far its been days 2 and 3 that the water has been the dirtiest. I think everything after that is insurance.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 6, 2007)

I've finished the White Widow freshly harvested water cured bud. I put in a strainer and spun myself until dizzy.


Then I used my ghetto food dehydrator.



The smaller buds dried in about 10 hrs. The couple of larger buds are still damp.

Smoked some of the dry bud using a pipe and it tastes just like the last run when I used dried bud to start with. Well, no taste on inhale. The after taste is what bites. To me, it taste like.....its hard to describe other than when I eat summer sausage and crackers..... mmmmmm beer mmmmmm but then I burp.  Yeah that taste.

It will be much better in a j.


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 6, 2007)

your dehydrator rocks man:headbang2: 

hahahahahahahahahah


i use the warm air exhausted by my window a/c unit.  i can dry ISO in a few hours with that thing.  I use it to help cool my box in the over 100 days of summer.  cant wait to run it in the winter for more ISO

nice way to get creative man...i luv it


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 6, 2007)

by the way, don't you get a lot of dust comin out the back of your dehydrator? LOL  I got lint ballz all over mine.  I must have a polluted house LOL


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 7, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> md., how do you know when its horny season? :hubba:    This is the first time for me. I did it quick and easy to see if it was feasible to continue. I am thinking about a more efficient way to do this. I never planned on just getting the castings from this condo. I want to be able to get just the castings with minimal dirt. Its really like having a new pet that you want to crap all over and you enjoy picking it up.



depends on your worm species, but most worms are spring and early summer during the wetter parts of the season. In many cases worms are hermphrodidic )like some plants( haha so they can just mate with anyone of their friends or neighbors and create hundreds if not thousands of worms in a single mating season.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

worms mate on the surface, if iam not mistaken, also screw, i hairnet my weed after the water cure, and ruth is looking very lively, good to see that beauty is pulling through, now watch shes gonna be some freaky deaky digs homie, keep it up. and the master kush, wait man, just wait, the high was by far the wierdest i've had so far, either that or it was the sativa hermie mix plant, i dun remember but i felt like burnin down the school so to speak lol, know what i mean?

Dc

p.s. i just took alook at the buds after the water cure, that still has appeal i wanna smoke it, anyway thought i'd let you know, mine turn out a bit more brown, wierd, of course i use spring water as purified water has everything good taken out, and tap water, well yeah uhh....... lol


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey man- I'm loving the dehydrator- is that 3 trays on a drawer tracks or just stacked??
Pretty cool and covert- Just curious on how that is set up. Looks pretty straight forward, Case, fans, etc. Anything special there I can't see?

And Ruth is looking on the up and up- keep it green =)


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

Whats up Screw, i see everything is going well. I like ya lil ghetto dryer, remind me of when i put them behind my X360 to dry LOL.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone and thanks for stopping in. 

allgrownup, I don't know if I am being creative or too cheap buy a mass produced one that will get dusty. 

md.apothecary, I wonder if they know its almost winter? You know, I bought these worms at Bass Pro out of their cooler. Now they are in 24c room. Maybe they think its spring?

Dank, I haven't seen any action from the worms on the surface..It seems they go to the surface to die? Just learning about worms. Seems fun.

Mr.Unsleep, I got a full description in the DIY section check it out. I love my dryer. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15684

BFOK, good luck on getting your pollen.

Here's my budage



Disregard the differences in size. Size doesn't matter. 
The bud on the left is WW, Esther(1) air dried in my box drying at ? days (I forget exactly) almost ready to jar.
Center bud is freshly cut water cured bud of WW, Esther(2).
Right bud is WW, Esther(2), air dried in my box about a week behind drying of the first harvested Esther(1)

You might have to follow the whole journal to understand, but the picture really shows color differences of air dried at different stages (left,right) and water cured (center).

And the j. is the water cured bud. Just learning how to roll. That's fun too.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's an update on Ruth. She's doing great, new growth is great, side shoots coming along great. She will eventually fill in the rest of the way. Now she's worth keeping.:woohoo: I'm going to transplant her soon into her new trash can.





Smoking on the first Esther. Air dried. Loving every minute I spend with her.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's what is left of Esther. (the jars don't go into the soil)




This is bucket #2 where some leaves, small stems, root masses mix with a little of the old soil. A pinch of zyme and a cup of fish fert water. Mix and cover (allow air flow). Leaves disappear quickly.




Bucket #3 most of the soil from the last harvest, main root ball, big stem parts cut down, and root masses. A pinch of zyme and a cup of fish fert water. Mix and cover (allow air flow). The stem and root masses I can cut up a little easier now.



I am going to put some nutes in the second bucket soon and let that sit.

Bucket #1 is where I'll mix perlite and add some plain water.

 (Imagine an empty bucket)


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 14, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Here's an update on Ruth. She's doing great, new growth is great, side shoots coming along great. She will eventually fill in the rest of the way. Now she's worth keeping.:woohoo: I'm going to transplant her soon into her new trash can.
> 
> View attachment 38976
> View attachment 38977
> ...


 
*OMG, SD...Ruth has been transformed!!!  She is beautiful!!!  I would never have recognized her...!!     You certainly did right by her!!*


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Rd. She'll do right by me.

This is the last of the alfalfa tea I brewed. What to do with the left overs? I guess I can pour a little of that juice into #2 and the rest in my #3.




Thought I would show some pictures of the family in the house.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 25, 2007)

It's been awhile since the last post. I seem to get locked in my chair at the computer and just wander the forum. Posting is a very long and difficult task for me at those times.

Here's my soil. :joint:  Used and migrated to bucket one. Added more perlite. I don't know how to describe how much I put into the used soil because there is some in soil. I try to go by the feel of mixing and then compressing a spot with the spoon to see how much it springs back. I'm smoking while I do this and don't know if it works or not (plants die in my garden for various reasons) but it sure feels good to me while I'm doing this and I get enough bud to continue to post. So far so good. 



I added 1 TBSP of cottenseed meal, 1 TBSP of Lime, 1 tsp of blood meal, bone meal, 3 phos,  2 tsp of Epsom plus and a pinch of Mycorrhizzal fungi. After mixing thoroughly I pour a little liquid iron/water mixture to add more moisture.

Here's Ruth still living after the abuse. I'm falling in love.



She was looking happy so I transplanted into my soil. We'll see if she likes me or wants to breakup with me. I am still tying her down.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 25, 2007)

*Everything is looking good, SD.  Ruth looks beautiful, hope she does well in her new home w/the new soil. Keep us posted on her progress.*


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 2, 2007)

I see some edges yellowing.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 2, 2007)

*Hey SD, Love your ghetto bud dryer!!  Way to use what you've got!  

Thanks for the comparisons re: the different cures...what is your opinion of the water cure, would you do it again?

As for lil' Ruthie, is that some nute burn going on there?  *


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 2, 2007)

lookin great screwdriver hope all remains well,,,happy growin 
                                                                        tomtom


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello Rd, yes I think it may be a little burnt (and may continue). You can burn using organics. There is a big difference between a teaspoon and a tablespoon when you work with gallon pots. I added a TBSP on cottonseed meal. Maybe that put her over the edge. Then again, I reuse soil so who knows what was in there? We'll see if she can weather the storm.
My water cure had the worst after taste, but no odor. Try and try again. I think the sweat cure will be the best over all to mellow the flavor and the odor. Just went too long with my initial test. Thats the next project. I have to weather the storm from taking the wife's tupperware for my "projects". I have to ease into taking the cooler and drilling holes in it before she says I can't take it.

Thanks tom-tom, been watching your grows also good luck on your hydro grow.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 2, 2007)

> Hello Rd, yes I think it may be a little burnt (and may continue). You can burn using organics. There is a big difference between a teaspoon and a tablespoon when you work with gallon pots. I added a TBSP on cottonseed meal. Maybe that put her over the edge. Then again, I reuse soil so who knows what was in there? We'll see if she can weather the storm.
> My water cure had the worst after taste, but no odor. Try and try again. I think the sweat cure will be the best over all to mellow the flavor and the odor. Just went too long with my initial test. Thats the next project. I have to weather the storm from taking the wife's tupperware for my "projects". I have to ease into taking the cooler and drilling holes in it before she says I can't take it.


*Well, SD, ruthie has weathered a lot...and I understand about the organics usage, but would it do any good to flush her anyway? Or maybe re-pot her with 1/2 the soil she is in and adding some w/out the cottonseed meal added? :confused2: Just a couple of thoughts...  would be a shame to lose her after all this... *


*:rofl: I can relate to your wife's dislike of you using her tupperware...it's expensive stuff. But, you know...you could actually go to Wally World (or a Thrift store!!) and get some inexpensive Rubbermaid food containers, lots of sizes...nice and airtight...and even a cooler of your own... That way you won't have to weather any storms...and your dear wife won't get upset since you will no longer be using her expensive Tupperware for your projects... something to consider...I can remember the days when my hubby used to use my tupperware to store his automotive stuff in them...he braved similar storms, til we finally came to an understanding...!! *


*As for the cure, I've been doing a lot of reading re: curing, I want to do a better job of it with my next grow; Lots of different opinions...I like to read them all, and take what sounds right to me...but I do like the idea of the sweat cure...*


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 4, 2007)

Do I hear a voice of reason? I know, I know.

Flushing may work and I did what I call a lazy flush by letting the excess run thru but know where near the gallons of water that is recommended for "flushing". 
Re-potting is probably the best alternative even with a little bit of shock she would go thru. Remember, I don't know what's in the soil so it could still be burning her and I think we will still have more damage.
In some form i think she will survive. So my plan B is to sacrifice her to my new cloner.
Enough of that negative vibe I still think she can do it. We got alot of time for her to recover.

My point of view on the tupperware was....We can afford to buy new tupperware, The some containers have stress cracks that form in the bottom of the acrylic, some are slightly melted from spaghetti sauce, the lid groove is crushed so it is very difficult to put on. It has reached the end of its intended  use lifetime, on to better ideas. I get the impression she doesn't like my "projects" I create in the basement. She has never been upset with me for taking them for my automotive projects in the garage because she knew she could get new ones. 
13+ years of storms we are still afloat.:woohoo:
She did give me the other container I needed.
The cooler.....I know I have to sweet talk on that one. Yes, we can afford a new one. To justify for a basement project?  I'm still hopeful.
I really wish someone would try the cooler sweat. It was so :hairpull:  easy.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL...Sounds like you know what you're doing, SD!!  Hey, and 13 years....Alright!!!       You guys are doing good! Keep it going...hubby and I are on our 26th!! 

Okay, re: the cooler sweat...I remember reading something about it...and I won't be needing it for awhile, but I would be interested in checking it out again...if you have a link send it along or I can probably find it on a search, too.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 4, 2007)

Rd, This is my cooler sweat thread. I am redesigning and trying again in about 20 days with my master kush.

Ruth doesn't seem too unhappy. The worst looking leaf has a purple hue now. Went from yellow to dark purple.


----------



## mastersativa (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a new one to me, wow, purple leafs.  I aint sure about that one. Other than that, thats one pretty lady.


----------



## MRGREENIE (Dec 5, 2007)

HEY MAN VERY NICE LADY I THINK I KNW WAT YOUR PROBLEM IS A GOT A TABLE THA GIVES SYMTOMS AND CURES FOR MJ PLANTS AND IT SAYS IF YOUR LEAVES TURN PURPLE LIKE THAT YOU GOT A PHOSPHOROUS DEFICIENCY:hubba:
TO STOP THIS ADD SOME COMMERCIAL PHOSPHATE TO THAT LADY AND IM SURE ITLL BE OKAY
I GIVE YOU 2 MRGREENIE THUMS UP FOR HER THO

 HOPE TO HELP MAN


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks SD, very interesting thread on cooler sweat process...nice work! 

Yep, looks like lil Ruthie is hangin' in...!!


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 5, 2007)

MG, I added some bone and triple phosphate when I transplanted her. Don't know if that is enough.

I know I didn't let it sit for a spell, with nutrients added, in my buckets before using. Since this is soil its like watching a slow motion wreck. Really doesn't look too burned or deficient. I'm still thinking positive about her.


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's the latest.....I just tied her down a little more. She is filling in nicely and will be ready to flower once I have the room in the flower cabinet.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

very nice never seen a leaf turn purple before what caused that? i like how bushy she is getting great job


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Stickey_Budz, I don't know what caused it other than it just happen to be the shading before a yellow dieing leaf turns brown. Its brown now where it used to be purple. I also think the camera flash brought out more of the purple hue, but it was a purple leaf without the flash.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 16, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Here's the latest.....I just tied her down a little more. She is filling in nicely and will be ready to flower once I have the room in the flower cabinet.
> 
> View attachment 42012
> View attachment 42013


 
Hey SD, looking forward to seeing her in flower!!!  Nice work!


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Rd.
Here she is.... still growing. Got no place to flower her. :fid:


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hey SD, she looks lovely!!  And when you do have a place to flower her...she is gonna do you right!!!   *


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 8, 2008)

Ruth is now 3 months old and still growing like mad. I'm going to take more cuttings from her soon. she is about 150mm in height. I could pull her down more, but I have plenty of height just no width. She is about 400mm in width and the cabinet she's in isn't much wider.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking good.  LST is going to get you some great budsites on that WW.   I want to see her nice and frosty.

Good luck.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks PB.

I think I'm going to take a bunch of cuttings from her and send them straight to flower. Maybe i shouldn't decide tonight.:watchplant: 

Here she is in her home, all tied down and under a small little 70w MH.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 13, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Thanks PB.
> 
> I think I'm going to take a bunch of cuttings from her and send them straight to flower. Maybe i shouldn't decide tonight.:watchplant:
> 
> ...


 
*Still looking good, SD! Nice to see her in her home. How many cuttings do you have room for in your space?*


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Rd, glad to see you.


Before


After


  I took ten cuttings of of her, but I only have room for nine in my cloning computer. I put the tenth cutting in the veg cabinet next to Ruth. I'm going to put them in one of my flowering pots after they root and send them straight to flower. That's saying I can get roots. My bubbler attempt was a dismal failure. I guess I am a dirty boy and will stick with peat pellets.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wow SD that is one healthy bush ya got growing. :aok:  Gonna look real nice when she starts budding and getting loaded with those crystals we all love. :hubba:  Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 23, 2008)

I went back in time and found the first pick of my Ruth. She is the one on the left. That was back on September 08, 2007. After about four and a half months I'm thinking of chopping her back to tame her until I can flower her. That's growing pains.




 Still waiting for all my cuttings to show any roots. 6 of 10 standing healthy. The other four are just small and droopy. They're still green which is good.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 23, 2008)

ooo nice clones, i like your clone chamber too, very nize i might add  when ya think you going to flower ol ruth


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's the size of Ruth, huge. (for my cabinet)  For now, I'm not going to flower her and will just keep her at 20/4. Its rare for me to get a girl this large and I've wanted to do a couple mini grows before moving on.





Here's the ten clones. I thought this was a good idea, but the cuttings really don't look like they are that healthy. I went ahead and transplanted them into my soil container. Six of the ten really look like they should make it. Just for fun I split the container soil. Half my soil mix and half some expensive fox farm ocean stuff. I want to see what kind of difference there would be and only have room for one more container.  I added some perlite to both soils. Both have some nutrients and I'll top dress throughout. 
The first difference I noticed was EFFOS has alot more peat.
Straight to 12/12 and we'll see who can survive to provide.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2008)

wow, screw... that little lady, Ruth, is one nice looking plant. very nice job at keeping her low yet still obtaining tremendous growth. eager to see the budding.

nice work, man :aok:


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by TCVG.  She's growing faster than I can cut her. I think its my love that makes her grow so fast. 

So I took eight more cuttings from her and put in my cloner.  She gave me another six a couple days after and will take a couple more soon.



Here's Ruth a couple days ago. I top dressed her with a mounding teaspoon of cottonseed meal, bone meal, epsom plus and lime.  I also try to mist her often and put a finger dab of fish fert in the mister.



The newest generation in almost five months. They still don't look the healthiest but, it looks like eight will make it. The others are still green. Still misting and I squirt a stream of water around the perimeter of the container then put the dome on.



Even though I didn't plan Ruth to grow for this purpose, one style I considered growing was keeping a mother (as Ruth appears to be) then take perpetual  cuttings with ten in each container and I can fit three in my cabinet. I could take ten cuttings from her every three weeks and flower for a perpetual harvest. I think that style is called something.  I would only have one type of weed so it would have to be a real good girl. Ruth, while I do love her, is not what I am looking for. Its just nice to give it try while I got a girl willing.:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Everything is looking great screwdriver. Once them clones get a nice rootball they will take right off on ya. As always mang your doing a great job.  *


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 30, 2008)

Dam bro nice jobe keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

hey screwdriver 
great job with the LST made the plant nice n bushy


----------



## BenDover (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking great, keep it up! 

How much longer are you going to veg mamma? (You probably already posted it in here somewhere, but I'm too lazy to go back and read.  )

Will you need to re-pot her?


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks TBG. I think this is the worst part. Waiting for roots. 
Thanks for stopping by SALT and sara. I don't normally like getting her this big but, not everything works out like I imagine.
BenD, no worries. I probably change my mind on a whim. 

I think my plan is to put her into a 5 gal bucket and flower her in another 3 weeks. Don't have the room until then. I think I can fit a bucket and one of my planters in my cabinet. I have a square kitty litter pale that might fit also. I'll be waiting on a skunk #1 cutting to finish before I can do anything with Ruth. Well, I am cutting her back by taking some cuttings for the next generation. I am preparing the soil for her in the bucket thread.

Here are some cuttings that I am waiting on.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ruth is one fine lady SD,and those clones will come along just fine man-cool set-up there dude.
great growing.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 4, 2008)

Mutt, thanks for peeking in and the +.

shuggy4105, the cuttings are looking stronger. Thanks

The cuttings. Just hiding in a computer.



The first set of cuttings. The one large cutting was rooted in a separate area and apparently doing better.  I'm leaving the dome off and will let the strong survive.



Ruth doesn't want to wait for me.  You can't tell from the pictures but, it looks to me that she has a thicker canopy.  I assume its from all the cuttings I've been taking spurring a little activity in the middle of the canopy.  Still in holding pattern.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 5, 2008)

*Whats up screwdriver. How them cuttings doing? Getting any roots yet? Didi i mention everything is looking great. :aok: *


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello TBG, the cuttings are doing bad.  There still green, but have taken apart some to see and found nothing.

I gave up on my project with my other cuttings. Only one survived. This is the one I set alone under the veg cabinet. The roots on that one were to the bottom when I dug her up. I put her in a 4" pot and will keep her to flower. Since she has roots and there are more of Ruth's cuttings I'll name this series Jezebel. Jezebel appears to be green, but she has no roots. I just don't trust her.





I transplanted Ruth in a square container. I drilled a bunch of drain holes in the bottom because I know I would over water. 





A picture of Ruth on her first night of 12/12.  The second picture is her first 12 hours of light. The top of her is about 180cm from light, but still got zapped on a couple of leaves. We'll see if she can weather the storm of light.  If she burns more I'll retreat and move her lower.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

nic elooking set up man , love the WW bush!


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello, Rd :confused2: Haven't heard from you in awhile. Hope all is well and you are atleast lurking.:ciao: 

I have Ruth in flower by herself for the most part. Topped her with some epsom+ and another dose of my tea.  She's looking healthy other than a couple leaves with the light burn on them.  She has just the right amount of space, but don't think I'll be getting her out to play as often as I would like.  Still waiting to show roots on my Jezebel.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 27, 2008)

She's still alive. Slightly burnt, weathering the storm just water for awhile.




Jezebel wilts when dry, perks up after watering, wilts when I forget to replace the cup dome, perks up when taken care of, but no roots yet.


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 6, 2008)

A quick underneath shot of Ruth.  She has been in 12/12 for 24 days.  I think I may have burned her with too much N. Just topped her some guano, some epsom+ and lime.  She is surviving her bout with a little curl and folding.  A little yellow around the edges, but not enough to cry yet.  I think she can survive another 40 days.



Here is the next generation from Ruth.  My Jezebel series doesn't seem to want to root for me.  In checking back, I think its been about 38 days and no roots visible.  I have taken the others apart and have found no big roots just trichomes. :hubba:  I guess they can support the little clone.  I haven't seen any new growth so its probably time to drop some seeds.


----------



## Rdrose (Mar 16, 2008)

*Hey there SD, Ruth looks good!!!  And I see I missed the creation of Jezebel!!  Hope the roots start for ya!!*


----------



## screwdriver (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is Jezebel.  She has turned many colors.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 3, 2008)

Bud pics lookin great man!

Looks like some fine smoke my friend.

peace!


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 4, 2008)

great grow and set up by far the best gj ive ever seen keep up the good work


----------



## screwdriver (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks JJ, sorry to see of your woes.  The more stealth the better in theses times.

Thanks POTDOC, but since I was unable to propagate further the end in is sight.


Here is Ruth at day 53.  I think this is the main cola, but it isn't the largest bud site.


----------



## screwdriver (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's my last installment for white widow journal.  She has been harvested and is being processed.



On to better things.


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Cool.  Keep it up!:headbang2:


----------



## howardstern (Sep 2, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> I decided to harvest the mother at about 15% amber. She is now cut up and in my computer box. Very dense nuggets with trics everywhere. I kept any leaf with a tric on it this time so I could try out some canna oil.
> 
> At the same time I put Esther in too flower.
> View attachment 33149
> ...


 

Hi ScrewDriver,

Thanks for the growjournal.  I also prefer soil.

Please tell me how you make/cut a clone.  I have never succeeded in cloning.  What/where do you cut, and in what exactly do you place in?  Do you use root hormone?  Please be as detailed as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## rockerguy86 (Sep 4, 2008)

how much harvest did you get under that 150w hps? looks good bye the way!


----------

